# Buying boots. Want to buy Magnum Mach 1 5491 boots. Sweaty?



## Bishop (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll be starting clinicals in a month or so. I need start getting gear together. 
I found these boots on EBAY for $43. (Definitely in my price range.) 
Here's a few thoughts to put my purchase in contexts. 
1. I have no plans to switch careers to being an EMT when I'm finished with school. I would like to figure out how to some volunteer work from time to time. An odd shift here or there for special events? Not sure if it exists, but I'd be interested in that too.
2. My feet sweat a fair amount. Does anyone have these boots and care to comment on how I might fair? 

Don't really want to hear how I should buy other more expensive boots etc. My price range really is around $60 or less. I'm wearing these for class and them putting them on a shelf other than a couple of times a year. I would imagine based on that they'll last several years. 
I think the question I'm looking to answer is two fold. Do these boots run true to size? (Wide, narrow?) Are these boots hot and sweaty? 
Thanks in advance for everyone's input. Other boots in this price range that I should consider?


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 2, 2014)

I wear the magnum stealth size zip boots. I love them. My feet never sweat and I can wear them a full 24 hours with no issues. I am currently on my 4th pair. The sizing is the same as my new balances. Not familiar with his particular bit model but if they are anything like what I have you will love them.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the help Medic Tim. I'll be buying a pair in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 17, 2014)

Ended up finding a pair of 5.11 Atac 6 shoes on Ebay, brand new, at a good price. Feel good just walking around the house. Will know in a few weeks when I start my clinicals.


----------

